# ~ Your Opinion Counts ~



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

What you think of these skins for my K3 covers...do you like or not like?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think all three of them go nicely with the covers you've matched them with, so, in my opinion, they're great choices!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think they all look great.  Especially that first one, very classy looking.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

All three are gorgeous. Good luck deciding. 
deb


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Love all three. I know that's not much help but they are all smashing. If I absolutely had to choose maybe the first..................


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I love them all  But the first and last give me a masculine feel more than the middle.  The Middle DaVinci Oberon is classy with a feminine feel in the skin.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I think they're all great but my favorite is the DaVinci + skin.  I love it!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

VERY nice!  You've done an excellent job matching the color and "feel" of each skin with each cover.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Super....all very masculine !


----------



## pixiedust319 (May 18, 2011)

Although a tough call, my favorite would have to be the second one. Are you able to see the back skin of the Kindle while it is in the case?


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate it. 



mommacomet said:


> I love them all But the first and last give me a masculine feel more than the middle. The Middle DaVinci Oberon is classy with a feminine feel in the skin.


Mommacomet ~ the first and last covers belong to males. The middle one belongs to me - female.



pixiedust319 said:


> Although a tough call, my favorite would have to be the second one. Are you able to see the back skin of the Kindle while it is in the case?


No, pixiedust...you are not able to see the back of the skin when it's in the case.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the first two best.  I find them both rather unisex looking.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

The first one is my favorite.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

Love the first one best.  Really like the second, too.


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the skin you found to go with the Dragon Oberon cover.  The third combination is definitely my favorite.

The other two skins are good matches with their covers, as well.  You have an excellent eye.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like all three of them.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the second combination- what skin is that exactly? I really like it!


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the first. Second skin seems too busy to me. Third is nice too.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

They are all beautiful - you have a great eye for combining skins with covers.  My personal favorite is the first one.....it is an amazing combination!  Enjoy


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

ScaryMerry said:


> I love the second combination- what skin is that exactly? I really like it!


Thank you all for your nice comments. ScaryMerry the second skin is one of their new ones and called, Crest.

http://www.decalgirl.com/search.view?searchterm=crest


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

The middle one is too busy for me. I think I prefer the last combination.


----------

